# Amazon Echo's New Pomodoro Skill



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Just stumbled across this new

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6hvxdo/boost_your_productivity_by_practicing_pomodoro/
 on Reddit, and I thought some of you might be interested in checking it out. My Dots are in the kitchen and bedroom--I have a Google Home in my office--or i would try it out myself.


----------



## josielitton (Jul 21, 2014)

ImaWriter said:


> Just stumbled across this new
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6hvxdo/boost_your_productivity_by_practicing_pomodoro/
> on Reddit, and I thought some of you might be interested in checking it out. My Dots are in the kitchen and bedroom--I have a Google Home in my office--or i would try it out myself.


I had to look up pomodoro in wikileaks to find out what this is and why it's named for a tomato. Interesting and the skill works, at least for the few minutes I tried it, but honestly the ticking would drive me nuts. I do sometimes keep a clock open on the bottom of my screen to track elapsing time but that's resolutely silent.


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

josielitton said:


> I had to look up pomodoro in wikileaks to find out what this is and why it's named for a tomato. Interesting and the skill works, at least for the few minutes I tried it, but honestly the ticking would drive me nuts. I do sometimes keep a clock open on the bottom of my screen to track elapsing time but that's resolutely silent.


I think you could find pomodoro easier on wikipedia rather than wikileaks....


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Egads, tic-tic-tic-tic-tic-tic... this would be a cool Echo skill to have if you could disable the non-stop timer ticking in the background. I wouldn't be able to get any writing done.

I'll stick with my phone app.

Quick video I made of it in action:


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ticking might be good "white noise" to put you to sleep. _A lot_ of other sleep sounds to choose from though.


----------

